# Destin Redfish Video 5-18-11



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a video my wife took with her iphone on a bull red I caught from the surf at the Tops'l Tides next to Sandestin. I caught him on cut ladyfish with a 3ft 135 lb wire leader and a 7/0 Gamakatsu circle hook. I was using a Penn 850 SSm with 50 lb HiVis Yellow Power Pro and a 10 ft Cabelas Salt Striker graphite surf rod. I recommend maximizing the screen since she took the video vertically. Lots of fun!! :thumbup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great video! Nice redfish catch. I have to ask though, does your buddy always lay his reels directly in the sand?!?!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

That was me and I try not to...I brought a towel down to the beach to lay all my gear on.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I was just messing with you. I have done it before during all the excitement and chaos of a big fish. Last year I was with my wife and her parents and when my buddy hooked a big shark, I laid my Penn 6/0 in the sand, (My reel, not his!) and my father in law proceeded to yell at me. Too funny. But a great catch your buddy made.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I just sent my reels down to Half Hitch in Panama City to get cleaned up for hopefully another trip this fall! I wonder what the fishing is like in September.


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice vid! And nice fish!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

devinsdad said:


> Great video! Nice redfish catch. I have to ask though, does your buddy always lay his reels directly in the sand?!?!


I just watched the video again and let me repeat those WERE NOT my cheap spin casters laying in the sand. That was a guy I met down there and he said he brought his fishing poles. When he brought them out I told him he might need some heavier gear for fishing in the surf lol!


----------

